
Code Golf - Perl, PHP, Python, Ruby - noodle
http://codegolf.com/
======
technoguyrob
Also see Project Euler:

<http://projecteuler.net/>

~~~
Oompa
Some of these problems are straight from Project Euler, but there's much more
competition I feel with these. It's not just getting it done.

------
stcredzero
It goes by keystrokes? APL would win!

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/APL_>(programming_language)

------
xirium
From the article: Based on the original perl golf, Code Golf allows you to
show off your code-fu by trying to solve coding problems using the least
number of keystrokes.

I'll be a pedant and note that Code Golf is based on Perl Golf, which is based
on the obfuscated Perl contests, which are based on the IOCCC. The major
differences are implementation language, specified problem and a hard limit on
submission size.

------
Tichy
What, no Java?

~~~
xirium
The constraint to be optimised is code size, not readability or speed. A
strongly-typed language would be at a disadvantage if casting between
datatypes was required.

~~~
rcoder
In Java, at least, you'll probably have exceeded the total character count of
the 10th-place entry by the time you've opened stdin and parsed the first line
of input.

Even the single-character type sigils in Perl tend to make solutions longer
than the Ruby or Python equivalents, much less full StudlyCaps signatures.

------
globalrev
I don't get it, shortest how? When converted to machinelanguage?

Here is my code in Erlang, using factorial(which is not recommended by the
site): nCk(N, K) -> fac(N) / (fac(K) * fac(N - K)).

what´s wrong with that?

~~~
stcredzero
APL would win, hands down, especially if you allowed specialized APL machines
with all of the symbols available from the keyboard.

APL was the original language for entire systems implemented in two lines of
code that you had no hope of understanding after you wrote it.

------
jamongkad
I hope they include JavaScript...

